# Almost had our Homestead



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, My wife and I had been pursuing a property for the last month very aggressively. Two story 1870 farmhouse (that we were going to redo) 2.13 acres, A beautiful 1900 barn that was in amazing condition-with a loft! We had it inspected, had a roofer, plumber, electrician, and contractor come out to give us some estimates. We got the ok from the bank this morning and were heading to our realtor's office this afternoon to make an offer. I wanted to look at the asking price so we pulled up the realtor app on my phone and the house wasn't listed... Our Realtor did some checking, and sure enough the bank had just accepted an offer. We were so close we could almost taste it... So, we start over-discouraged. It was very frustrating that the selling agent didn't let us know anyone else was even interested. As far as we knew, no one had even been out to look at the place. We are trusting the right house is out there for us. :sob:

Our dream continues... (as well as living with the parents :hohum


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

How very disappointing  Keep your eye on it anyways, sometimes these sales fall through.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry. How disappointing for you.



Jerngen said:


> How very disappointing  Keep your eye on it anyways, sometimes these sales fall through.


This. ^^^

Could you at least put in a backup offer?


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Ughhh, that's horrible! I've been trying to get something for several years (out of state makes things harder) and have had several things drop before I could get the ink on the contract.

It's frustrating, but if you are buying close to your local area, you should be able to swoop in on another deal.

Don't know if I would submit a contingency offer, but I would definitely keep an eye on the place. Most deals close in 30 days or so from when the contract is accepted, so give the agent a call the week before to see if the deal is still going to go through.
A lot of deals (in areas I've been looking) seem to fall through at the last minute; so you may still be able to get it, if you have your heart set on it.

Sorry to hear the bad news  
Hopefully you find something even better


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of times you can make "contingency" offers. You could have already made an offer contingent on satisfactory house inspections and financing approval.

One thing to do is get your line of credit BEFORE you start looking. Then you know exactly how much you can be approved for and have a commitment prior to looking at real estate.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

bummer! I hope your place is out there for you!

cindyc.


----------



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. Our realtor is trying to get in contact with the selling agent, and at least give 'em an ear full. 

The price was right so we were going to buy the place with cash and use a home equity loan to fix it up. So I couldn't actually get official approval, just had to talk to a small bank who could look at our situation and tell us if it was feasible or not.

I find myself daydreaming of what we could do to the place still... I thought we were beyond the, "don't count your chickens until they hatch". Guess not. 

But, we look on! We are trusting God has the right place. Praying it's even closer to where we want and has more land and less work  We aren't too picky are we?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

PaulNKS said:


> A lot of times you can make "contingency" offers. You could have already made an offer contingent on satisfactory house inspections and financing approval.
> 
> One thing to do is get your line of credit BEFORE you start looking. Then you know exactly how much you can be approved for and have a commitment prior to looking at real estate.


This, lots of places are falling through as they don't qualify for FHA type financing. There's a pretty little place in my neighborhood that's had "offers accepted" twice and failed to sell because they couldn't get financing with it's shared well situation. (right number of houses on it for FHA, but too many lots total)

We just had a cash offer accepted on a HUD place for 30k, in part so easily because it could not be financed.

You've got a great attitude Jeremiah, God has a way of surprising us with something even better than what we *thought* was perfect.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Similar thing happened to us once. It's disheartening for sure. But a few months later we found another place and are SO glad the first one didn't work out. I suspect the same may happen to you. Hang in there...you'll find the place where you are supposed to be! Hope it's soon for you!


----------



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought I would update you all. Backwoods, you were so right! The bank just accepted our offer on a different house. It has twice as much land, and way less work needed on the house. God is good! We are glad the other one didn't work out now. We are so excited, closing is Sept. 26th!


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeremiahc said:


> I thought I would update you all. Backwoods, you were so right! The bank just accepted our offer on a different house. It has twice as much land, and way less work needed on the house. God is good! We are glad the other one didn't work out now. We are so excited, closing is Sept. 26th!


I am so happy for you. I find myself becoming impatient and sometimes fearful....your post lets me know, there is a bigger and better plan in place, I just need to be patient.

Hope you share photos soon....


----------



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I am so happy for you. I find myself becoming impatient and sometimes fearful....your post lets me know, there is a bigger and better plan in place, I just need to be patient.
> 
> Hope you share photos soon....


Will do, I understand around here, if there aren't photos it never happened.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Congratulations. I hope you will be very happy in your new home.


----------

